# Patchouli Blend Ideas



## hmlove1218 (May 11, 2015)

I hate patchouli with a passion. I bought some after reading lots of blends with it and wanted to try them but none of them smell good to me. However, I've had many customers ask for a patchouli soap and I'm finally biting the bullet and planning to make one.

So I'm asking you guys. When customers ask for a patchouli soap, what do they usually go for? Straight patchouli? A blend? What type of blend? Blend ratios would be preferred because I can't stand the stuff and don't want to have to keep smelling it to see what I'd more tolerable, but I am not asking for anyone's trade secret blends as I understand wanting to keep them secret. I've got a few of those myself 

Thank y'all so much!


----------



## cmzaha (May 11, 2015)

My customers that want patchouli soap want straight up patchouli. They also want it quite strong. LOL, since you sell you don't have to like it! I also find dark aged patchouli to be the best, but if you cannot find or afford dark aged go for dark patch. Patchouli lovers usually like it straight and many times wear it neat. Patch is a love it or hate it scent.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 11, 2015)

Thanks! I definitely don't have to love it to sell it, but I do have to smell it! Lol I have no way of locking it away to cure as my shelving is in a cubby hole with no door.


----------



## KristaY (May 11, 2015)

I happen to love patchouli so don't mind working with it. But Carolyn's right ~ it's a love it or hate it type scent. When I blend it I like it with orange and lavender. I've also used ylang ylang and sandalwood. Florals blend well too. I made a gardenia patch recently that was requested by an older lady friend of my mom's. My favorite is equal parts patch, 10x orange and lavender.

If you use straight patch and hate it, just plan to cure it where you won't smell it every time you get near by, lol.


----------



## KristaY (May 11, 2015)

hmlove1218 said:


> Thanks! I definitely don't have to love it to sell it, but I do have to smell it! Lol I have no way of locking it away to cure as my shelving is in a cubby hole with no door.


 
A garden shed perhaps? Or a nice neighbor that likes the scent, lol?

Completely off topic but I've been following along on your blog. Nice job and very inspiring! Keep up the great work! (love the buzzards, btw, hehehe)


----------



## Seawolfe (May 11, 2015)

I think the quality of the patchouli really helps - I'm not a huge fan, but I adore the dark patch I got from SMR. Hubby likes it straight, I like it with 40% patch and 60% citrus blend, and I think it will be a nice base note in other blends.


----------



## shunt2011 (May 11, 2015)

My customers too want straight up Patchouli.   I actually made a 14 bar batch for a customer last month as a special order.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 11, 2015)

KristaY said:


> A garden shed perhaps? Or a nice neighbor that likes the scent, lol?
> 
> Completely off topic but I've been following along on your blog. Nice job and very inspiring! Keep up the great work! (love the buzzards, btw, hehehe)



Thank you  I find it helps keep me a little more accountable

Thank you every one! I think I may make a straight patch soap.


----------



## annaD (May 13, 2015)

I have made a patchouli and pine blend. It is more of a manly scent though but every man likes that has bought it loves the scent.


----------



## lsg (May 13, 2015)

Here is a blend that we love:
1 part Frankincense EO
1 part Myrrh Eo
1 part Patchouli EO
3 parts Sandalwood FO


----------



## houseofwool (May 13, 2015)

I do one that is roughly a 50:50 blend of patch and lavender. It is my best seller, hands down. Currently I have 300 bars curing and I am tired of the scent.


----------



## jules92207 (May 13, 2015)

My favorite patch blend so far has been 50:50 patch to sandalwood fo. 

I've also blended with lavender and rosemary which was nice to but didn't emphasize the patch enough, I thought, for those serious patch lovers.


----------



## hmlove1218 (May 13, 2015)

Anyone ever blended patch vanilla? One gentleman in particular mentioned this, but said as long as it had patch in it he was happy


----------



## jules92207 (May 14, 2015)

I personally have had a hard time finding a good vanilla so that would be difficult for me. If you have a nice vanilla though that would probably be a good mix.


----------



## bevsoap (Aug 12, 2019)

I personally love Orange/Patchouli.  Try 50/50 and see how you like it.


----------



## amd (Aug 15, 2019)

I like Mintatchouli at 4:1 ratio. People who like patchouli will buy it (unfortunately there are very few hippies in my ultra conservative area). I like a straight up Patchouli bar (Shunt's is still the best I've had). Although I am intrigued by sandalwood/Patch and vanilla/Patch combinations.


----------



## DawninWA (Aug 15, 2019)

People keep asking me for patchouli too.  The only way I can stand it is to mix with orange.  I use essential oils, so eventually the orange will fade, but the patchouli remains strong.  No one minds that it is mixed with orange.


----------



## Marebear (Aug 16, 2019)

I have mixed patchouli with raspberry FO and also honeysuckle FO.  I don't like the straight patchouli but my customers do so I do make it.  Just don't like the smell during cure.


----------



## soapmaker (Aug 16, 2019)

Lavender Lemongrass & Patchouli...best selling soap and lotion. Incidentally, customer feedback says it's a mosquito repellent.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Oct 27, 2019)

Straight up Patchouli it must be for patchouli lovers, of which I am one.  I will tolerate a blend with sweet orange, but prefer it straight up.  You may have to buy a gas mask?


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 3, 2019)

KiwiMoose said:


> Straight up Patchouli it must be for patchouli lovers, of which I am one.  I will tolerate a blend with sweet orange, but prefer it straight up.  You may have to buy a gas mask?



Just a little story about "straight up Patchouli." For years I would have the question (occasionally) from customers, "Don't you have a plain Patchouli?" I love Patchouli but not plain. Finally I gave in and made "plain Patchouli." I actually considered calling it "Plain Patchouli!" Well it sat around and sat around, I don't know where everybody went but I had very few buyers. So now I'm back to Patchouli blends and they fly. I guess everyone gave up on me.


----------



## KiwiMoose (Nov 3, 2019)

soapmaker said:


> Just a little story about "straight up Patchouli." For years I would have the question (occasionally) from customers, "Don't you have a plain Patchouli?" I love Patchouli but not plain. Finally I gave in and made "plain Patchouli." I actually considered calling it "Plain Patchouli!" Well it sat around and sat around, I don't know where everybody went but I had very few buyers. So now I'm back to Patchouli blends and they fly. I guess everyone gave up on me.


It's weird how that happens though. You make a repeat batch of something that everyone loves, but the second batch never sells!


----------



## Kari Howie (Nov 4, 2019)

Or maybe the straight up patch they loved was actually a blend and they didn’t know it. Real patch is pretty pricey so I could envision a manufacturer stretching it out with another EO/FO but just calling the resulting product Patchouli. I have seen some of the stuff supposedly with Patchouli on line (Amazon) and in stores (Walmart, BB& Beyond) for example and the low prices or scents tell me they can’t have much or any real Patchouli.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 4, 2019)

Kari Howie said:


> Or maybe the straight up patch they loved was actually a blend and they didn’t know it. Real patch is pretty pricey so I could envision a manufacturer stretching it out with another EO/FO but just calling the resulting product Patchouli. I have seen some of the stuff supposedly with Patchouli on line (Amazon) and in stores (Walmart, BB& Beyond) for example and the low prices or scents tell me they can’t have much or any real Patchouli.



That doesn't apply to me. I use Patchouli essential oil in my bars and I charge the same price as any other soap. I figure on some I make more, some I make less. They're all the same price.


----------



## Cereal (Nov 4, 2019)

I just did a mix of patchouli and rosewood (10g patchouli 15g rosewood, for a kilo of oils, so not that strong) and it’s quite nice. My wife and kids all love it, but my wife generally hates straight patchouli.  I agree with commenters above on mixes with sandalwood, lavender and orange also. 

I’ve never actually had anyone ask for patchouli specifically, but I live in Holland, and it may just be not as well known here (although there is a popular brand of shower gel that does straight patchouli).


----------



## Sharon Patterson (Nov 4, 2019)

I do a blend of ginger, patchouli and lilac.  I can't keep it in stock.  I have started making wax melts and do that blend as well as solid cologne with that blend and they all sell well.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 4, 2019)

Sharon Patterson said:


> I do a blend of ginger, patchouli and lilac.  I can't keep it in stock.  I have started making wax melts and do that blend as well as solid cologne with that blend and they all sell well.


How unusual! I never thought of Lilac with Patch.


----------



## lucycat (Nov 5, 2019)

Sharon,
Can I ask what ginger you use in your blend?   I think it sounds wonderful but I haven't been especially fond of the ginger type fragrances I have purchased in the last few years.


----------



## maxine289 (Nov 5, 2019)

Where can you get good straight patchouli fragrance oil?


----------



## lucycat (Nov 5, 2019)

I don't know if there is such a thing as a good patchouli fragrance oil.  I have never tested one.

I stick with dark patchouli essential oil.  I purchase from New Directions Aromatics but there are others that have good ones.  I like the dark patchouli much better than the light.   The big drawback - cost.


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 5, 2019)

lucycat said:


> I don't know if there is such a thing as a good patchouli fragrance oil.  I have never tested one.
> 
> I stick with dark patchouli essential oil.  I purchase from New Directions Aromatics but there are others that have good ones.  I like the dark patchouli much better than the light.   The big drawback - cost.



Exactly! But I spend it anyway! What's the pleasure of making something you don't like the smell of?


----------



## MGM (Nov 5, 2019)

lucycat said:


> Sharon,
> Can I ask what ginger you use in your blend?   I think it sounds wonderful but I haven't been especially fond of the ginger type fragrances I have purchased in the last few years.


Not Sharon, but this has just given me the idea of mixing my beloved Orange-Ginger from NDA with patch--if both orange and ginger separately go with patch, the combo is bound to be fantastic!!
Oh my, SO MANY SOAPS to make.....I still have 3 Christmas ones which are prepped and must get done before anything "new".


----------



## soapmaker (Nov 5, 2019)

MGM said:


> Not Sharon, but this has just given me the idea of mixing my beloved Orange-Ginger from NDA with patch--if both orange and ginger separately go with patch, the combo is bound to be fantastic!!
> Oh my, SO MANY SOAPS to make.....I still have 3 Christmas ones which are prepped and must get done before anything "new".


But I'm not sure it would go with Lilac. Just Orange Ginger Patch


----------

